# Missing for a week now



## rosebond (Aug 19, 2011)

My boy has been missing for a week today... We've tried so hard to get him back, we've been out every day searching, asked all the neighbours, left clothes and food out the back for him to sniff his way back, all with no luck. Its also been all over facebook that he's missing and my friends have all 'shared' the pic of him. I'm ashamed to say he hasn't been neutered so we know he's probably gone in search of females. 
We rang the local vets and RSPCA on Monday and they said there was a b&w cat (like ours) killed on the next street from us the day before... We went round to the people who found and got rid of the poor soul and showed them a pic of our boy, they were also cat owners. They said they were 90% sure it wasn't him, different markings, different size, they said this one looked quite old, well our boy isn't even 2 yet. 
My mother who's been helping search for him is now giving up and has said "The people were only 90% sure, I think it was actually him, we should just accept he'll never come back" but I can't, I feel like crying all the time, I need to know he's safe, I can tell that it's affecting our other cats.. They're all neutered but I feel like I shouldn't let them out in case the same thing happens! I know that's not fair on them though


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

How awful for you all... did the vet or RSPCA not scan the cat that was injured. That is how I found out about one of mine. Some one kindly contacted RSPCA and they contacted us to inform us...


----------



## rosebond (Aug 19, 2011)

No, unfortunately the people who found the dead cat went against the rspca's advise and didn't take the body to the vets to be scanned, they just rung the council to get rid straight away! Which is sad as whoever the owner is will never know :/
I hate situations like this!


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

The council kept the body of my OH's cat for a few weeks after he was killed on a road have you tried ringing them? 
I have had an elderly cat and new rehomed rescue both return after 2 weeks with both we didn't think there was much hope. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## rosebond (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, didn't think the council would keep it for that long. I will have to check on that one. If it is him it would be nice just to have the closure. I won't lose hope until I know anything for definite. Thankyou x


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

rosebond said:


> Wow, didn't think the council would keep it for that long. I will have to check on that one. If it is him it would be nice just to have the closure. I won't lose hope until I know anything for definite. Thankyou x


So sorry for you...think it does depend on the Council. I have been told that my own Council does in fact SCANany animals found killed in RTA's and attempt to notify the owner. Your Council may either keep them or scan them. Worth a try to put your mind at ease...good luck anyway.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Any news? xx


----------



## Christian32 (Mar 28, 2013)

How terrible for you all... did the vet or RSPCA not check out the cat that was harmed. That is how I discovered out about one of my own. Some one generously approached RSPCA and they approached us to notify us...

View more


----------

